# Puppy on the Beach



## kaz (Jan 12, 2008)

This is grace's first visit to the beach


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pic looks like a fun day


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Now she has eyes to dieeeee for 

Great pic's


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

looks like she enjoyed it


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Awww bless she's a cutie. Love the cheeky, butter wouldnt melt pic at the end 

Ang x


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Great pics  we've not been the beach since Amy was born, not got the room in the car anymore


----------



## kaz (Jan 12, 2008)

We are lucky that our beach is only a 10 minute walk away


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

... Looks like she's been munching the sand..
Stunning place Kaz! It looks picture perfect!


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

She looks lovely and what a nice beach you have......

Ours is full of pebbles........


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

The nearest beach to me is full of more than pebbles!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh yumm.....Love the last picture with that cheeky look!


----------



## fizz (Jan 20, 2008)

WOW!!!! Stunning shots!


----------



## kaz (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the replies - my daughters first love is her horses closely followed by photography


----------

